# سر شهر العسل !!!!!!!!!



## rana1981 (18 مايو 2009)

*سمعت الصحيفة المشهورة بهذه الزيجة  الناجحة التي استمرت لمدة ستون عاماً ، و زادت الدهشة 
عندما وصلت تقارير المراسلين تقول أن الجيران أجمعوا على أن الزوجين عاشا حياة مثالية ، و لم تدخل المشاكل أبداً إلى بيت هذين الزوجين السعيدين . 

هنا أرسلت الصحيفة أكفأ محرريها ليعد تحقيقاً مع الزوجين المثاليين ، و ينشره ليعرف الناس كيف يصنعون حياة زوجية سعيدة .. 


المهم 


المحرر قرر أن يقابل كلا الزوجين على انفراد ، ليتسم الحديث بالموضوعية و عدم تأثير الطرف الآخر عليه . 


و بدأ بالزوج 


سيدي ، هل صحيح أنك أنت و زوجتك عشتما ستين عاماً في حياة زوجية سعيدة بدون أي منغصات ؟ 


نعم يا بني 


و لما يعود الفضل في ذلك ؟ 


يعود ذلك إلى رحلة شهر العسل 

فقد كانت الرحلة إلى أحدي البلدان التي تشتهر بجبالها الرائعه ، 

و في أحد الأيام ، استأجرنا بغلين لنتسلق بهما إحدى الجبال ، حيث كانت تعجز السيارات عن الوصول لتلك المناطق . 


و بعد أن قطعنا شوطاً طويلا ، توقف البغل الذي تركبه زوجتي و رفض أن يتحرك ، 


غضبت زوجتي و قالت : هذه الأولى . 


ثم استطاعت أن تقنع البغل أن يواصل الرحلة . 


بعد مسافة ، توقف البغل الذي تركبه زوجتي مرة أخرى و رفض أن يتحرك 


غضبت زوجتي و صاحت قائلةً : هذه الثانية 


ثم استطاعت أن تجعل البغل أن يواصل الرحلة 


بعد مسافة أخرى ، وقف البغل الذي تركبه زوجتي و أعلن العصيان كما في المرتين السابقتين ، 


فنزلت زوجتي من على ظهره ، و قالت بكل هدوء : و هذه الثالثة . 


ثم سحبت مسدساً من حقيبتها ، و أطلقت النار على رأس البغل ، فقتلته في الحال 


ثارت ثائرتي ، و انطلقت اوبخها ، 

لماذا فعلت ذلك ؟ 

كيف سنعود أدراجنا الآن ؟ 

كيف سندفع ثمن البغل ؟ 


انتظرت زوجتي حتي توقفت عن الكلام ، ونظرت إليّ بهدوء و قالت : 


هذه الأولى ........!!!!!!*​


----------



## bent yasoo3 (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: سر شهر العسل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

هههههههههههه .. ميرسي الك الموضوع جميـل


----------



## rana1981 (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: سر شهر العسل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



جيسي موون قال:


> هههههههههههه .. ميرسي الك الموضوع جميـل



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: سر شهر العسل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شخصيه قويه ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا رنون​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: سر شهر العسل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*ههههههههههه
يعني هما قضو بقية حياتهم  وسارت الحياة علشان خاف يكررها  تاني وتالت هههههههههههههه
لا تتجنن وتقتلة هههههههههههههههههههه

مرسي علي الموضوع​*


----------



## Rosetta (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: سر شهر العسل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*ههههههههههههههههه


كتير حلوة يا رنوش 
مرسي يا قمرة ​*


----------



## kalimooo (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: سر شهر العسل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

rana1981
ههههههههه

بالفعل شخصية قوية

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## + بريسكلا + (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: سر شهر العسل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جميل يا رنوووووووووووووو
تحذير جامد 
خدوا بالكم يا شباب​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: سر شهر العسل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*وهذه هى الأولى يا رانا ...............*


----------



## candy shop (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: سر شهر العسل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

هههههههههه

موضوع ظريف يا رانا

ميرسى يا قمر​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (19 مايو 2009)

*رد: سر شهر العسل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

هههههههههههههههههههههه
حلو يا رنا​


----------



## العجايبي (19 مايو 2009)

*رد: سر شهر العسل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*هههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة اوى 
شفتوا الرجاله مطعين ازاى لوحدنا
من غير اى تهديد ههههههههههههههههههههه
موضوع رائع ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 مايو 2009)

*رد: سر شهر العسل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

هههههههههههه

موضوع جميل يا رنا 

ميرررررسى ليكى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## المجدلية (19 مايو 2009)

*رد: سر شهر العسل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

_هههههههههههههههههههه جميل ربنا يباركك _


----------



## rana1981 (19 مايو 2009)

*رد: سر شهر العسل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> يعني هما قضو بقية حياتهم  وسارت الحياة علشان خاف يكررها  تاني وتالت هههههههههههههه
> لا تتجنن وتقتلة هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> مرسي علي الموضوع​*



*شكرا حبيبتي على مرورك
الرب يكون معك*​


----------



## rana1981 (19 مايو 2009)

*رد: سر شهر العسل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



naglaa_y قال:


> _هههههههههههههههههههه جميل ربنا يباركك _



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## rana1981 (19 مايو 2009)

*رد: سر شهر العسل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



kokoman قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> موضوع جميل يا رنا
> 
> ...



*شكرا على مرورك يا كوكو 
الرب يكون معك*​


----------



## rana1981 (19 مايو 2009)

*رد: سر شهر العسل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



محامي مسيحي قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلو يا رنا​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## rana1981 (19 مايو 2009)

*رد: سر شهر العسل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



العجايبي قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة اوى
> شفتوا الرجاله مطعين ازاى لوحدنا
> من غير اى تهديد ههههههههههههههههههههه
> موضوع رائع ربنا يباركك​*



*شكرا على مرورك
نوررررررررررررررررت*​


----------



## rana1981 (19 مايو 2009)

*رد: سر شهر العسل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



swety koky girl قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> شخصيه قويه ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى يا رنون​



*شكرا على مرورك يا قمر
الرب يرعاكي*​


----------



## rana1981 (19 مايو 2009)

*رد: سر شهر العسل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



red rose88 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> كتير حلوة يا رنوش
> مرسي يا قمرة ​*



*شكرا على مرورك حبيبتي
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## rana1981 (19 مايو 2009)

*رد: سر شهر العسل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



candy shop قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> موضوع ظريف يا رانا
> 
> ميرسى يا قمر​



*شكرا كاندي 
نورررررررررررتي*​


----------



## rana1981 (19 مايو 2009)

*رد: سر شهر العسل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



كليمو قال:


> rana1981
> ههههههههه
> 
> بالفعل شخصية قوية
> ...



*شكرا على مرورك كليمووووووووووو
الرب يكون معك*​


----------



## rana1981 (19 مايو 2009)

*رد: سر شهر العسل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



صوت صارخ قال:


> *وهذه هى الأولى يا رانا ...............*



*ههههههههههههه حرام عليك*​


----------



## rana1981 (19 مايو 2009)

*رد: سر شهر العسل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جميل يا رنوووووووووووووو
> تحذير جامد
> خدوا بالكم يا شباب​*



*شكرا على مرورك يا قمر
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## K A T Y (19 مايو 2009)

*رد: سر شهر العسل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه

تحفة يا رانا هي ديه البنات اللي ميتخافش عليها 

لها مستقبل رائع

ميرسي يا قمر علي القصة الحلوة ديه
*​


----------



## magood012 (19 مايو 2009)

*رد: سر شهر العسل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

موضوع حميل يا رانا 

ربنا يباركك 

علي فكره...........

دي الاولي يارانا .............



اقصد ده اول موضوع اقراه ليكي 

بس بجد هو موضوع جميل


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 مايو 2009)

*رد: سر شهر العسل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*هههههههههههههههههههههه
عسل يا رنونتى
تسلم ايدك يا حبى​*


----------



## rana1981 (19 مايو 2009)

*رد: سر شهر العسل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه
> عسل يا رنونتى
> تسلم ايدك يا حبى​*



*شكرا يا قمرتي على مرورك
نورتي​*


----------



## rana1981 (19 مايو 2009)

*رد: سر شهر العسل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



k a t y قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> تحفة يا رانا هي ديه البنات اللي ميتخافش عليها
> 
> ...



*شكرا حبيبتي
 الرب يرعاكي​*


----------



## rana1981 (19 مايو 2009)

*رد: سر شهر العسل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



k a t y قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> تحفة يا رانا هي ديه البنات اللي ميتخافش عليها
> 
> ...


*
شكرا حبيبتي
 الرب يرعاكي​*


----------



## rana1981 (19 مايو 2009)

*رد: سر شهر العسل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



magood012 قال:


> موضوع حميل يا رانا
> 
> ربنا يباركك
> 
> ...


*
هههههههههههههههه متشكرة على المشاركة​*


----------



## ماريتا (19 مايو 2009)

*رد: سر شهر العسل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

_هههههههههههه_
_جميل اوووووووى _
_ميرسى جدا_
_ربنا يباركك_​


----------



## rana1981 (20 مايو 2009)

*رد: سر شهر العسل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



ماريتا قال:


> _هههههههههههه_
> _جميل اوووووووى _
> _ميرسى جدا_
> _ربنا يباركك_​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## magood012 (20 مايو 2009)

*رد: سر شهر العسل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## white rose (20 مايو 2009)

*رد: سر شهر العسل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ياه شو ضحكتيني يا  رنا 


يسلموا ايديك


----------



## zezza (20 مايو 2009)

*رد: سر شهر العسل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

هههههههههههههههههه
تحفة يا رانا 
تبحدله القطة زى ما بنقول فى مصر ههههههههه
تسلم ايدك يا قمر 
رجالة تخاف ما تختشيش


----------



## rana1981 (21 مايو 2009)

*رد: سر شهر العسل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



white rose قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ياه شو ضحكتيني يا  رنا
> 
> ...



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (21 مايو 2009)

*رد: سر شهر العسل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



zezza قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> تحفة يا رانا
> تبحدله القطة زى ما بنقول فى مصر ههههههههه
> تسلم ايدك يا قمر
> رجالة تخاف ما تختشيش



*شكرا على مرورك يا قمر
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## just member (21 مايو 2009)

*رد: سر شهر العسل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

ميرسى اكتير لموضوعك يا رنا
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## Strident (21 مايو 2009)

*رد: سر شهر العسل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

بس هو الراجل ليه ما استغلش التانية؟! كان لازم يخلص بحقه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 مايو 2009)

*رد: سر شهر العسل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*ههههههههههه
جميلة قووى
ليه حق يعيش حياة سعيدة
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## rana1981 (22 مايو 2009)

*رد: سر شهر العسل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> جميلة قووى
> ليه حق يعيش حياة سعيدة
> ميرسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



*شكرا على مرورك يا قمر
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (22 مايو 2009)

*رد: سر شهر العسل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



johnnie قال:


> بس هو الراجل ليه ما استغلش التانية؟! كان لازم يخلص بحقه



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (23 مايو 2009)

*رد: سر شهر العسل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



come with me قال:


> ميرسى اكتير لموضوعك يا رنا
> ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك



*شكرا على مرورك يا جوجو 
الرب يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 مايو 2009)

*رد: سر شهر العسل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوووووووووووووووووووووووة​


----------



## جارجيوس (23 مايو 2009)

*رد: سر شهر العسل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه يا رنا 
الرجل طلع ذكي وفهمها عالطاير​*


----------



## rana1981 (23 مايو 2009)

*رد: سر شهر العسل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوووووووووووووووووووووووة​



شكرا فروشة على مرورك
الرب يرعاكي


----------



## rana1981 (23 مايو 2009)

*رد: سر شهر العسل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



جريس قردحجي قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه يا رنا
> الرجل طلع ذكي وفهمها عالطاير​*



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## youhnna (23 مايو 2009)

حلوة رانا
بس احسبى القصه دى الاولى عليكى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## rana1981 (24 مايو 2009)

youhnna قال:


> حلوة رانا
> بس احسبى القصه دى الاولى عليكى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------

